# Avalanche 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 (2007)



## eurofan (23. August 2007)

Ich bin absoluter Neuling und habe (noch) keine Ahnung von MTB's. Als zukünftiger Gelegenheitsbiker gefällt mir die Avalanche Reihe ziemlich gut. Frage an die Experten: Sind bei den Avalanche 1.0, 2.0 und 3.0 die Rahmen (bis auf die Lackierung) gleich ? Klar gibt es Unterschiede in der Ausstattung und im Preis. Aber man kann doch bestimmt upgraden.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. August 2007)

eurofan schrieb:


> Ich bin absoluter Neuling und habe (noch) keine Ahnung von MTB's. Als zukünftiger Gelegenheitsbiker gefällt mir die Avalanche Reihe ziemlich gut. Frage an die Experten: Sind bei den Avalanche 1.0, 2.0 und 3.0 die Rahmen (bis auf dir Lackierung) gleich ? Klar gibt es Unterschiede in der Ausstattung und im Preis. Aber man kann doch bestimmt upgraden.




Moin!

Die Rahmen sind gleich, es gibt allerdings auch jeweils eine Variante ohne Cantisockel, die kann man also nur mit Scheibenbremsen fahren.

Upgraden kann man immer, habe ich auch gemacht (2005er 2.0, mittlerweile XTR/X.0 Mix, Reba SL usw.) lohnt sich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eurofan (23. August 2007)

Ich glaube ich hol mir das Avalanche 3.0 Disc. Die Farbe gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut und wie gesagt man kann ja upgraden.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. August 2007)

Wenn Du Deinem Nick alle Ehre machst und schon ein paar Euros gesammelt hast, wird das mit dem Upgraden sehr schnell gehen......


----------



## meik.t (23. August 2007)

ich hab das gleiche und bin sehr damit zufrieden


----------



## eurofan (23. August 2007)

Hab's mir heute geholt. Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut. Alles ist gut verarbeitet . Allerdings scheint die Federgabel nicht so TOP zu sein. Weiss jemand ob man eine 100mm ohne Weiteres durch eine 80mm ersetzen kann ?


----------



## Janikulus (23. August 2007)

und schon geht das Upgraden los 
Gratuliere zum GT Kauf!
Bei einer 80mm Gabel wird dein Winkel halt steiler, also das Fahrrad "nervöser". Sollte aber kein riesen Unterschied sein. Es gibt aber 100mm Gabeln wie Sand am Meer im Handel.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. August 2007)

Glückwunsch erstmal!

Natürlich kannst Du das Avalanche auch mit 80 mm Gabel fahren, meiner Meinung nach ist das die passende Größe, 100 mm sind mir schon wieder etwas zu träge. Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit 80 mm und bin sehr zufrieden.

Wenn Du kannst, kauf dir gleich etwas vernünftiges, billig kauft man immer zweimal. Wenn Du z. B eine gute, gebrauchte Reba oder Duke mit 80-100 mm kaufst, bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Auch eine Skareb oder R7, eine Marzocchi mit 80-100 mm ist auch in Ordnung. 

Immer am Ball bleiben und Bilder posten!

So denn,
Manni


----------



## eurofan (24. August 2007)

Fotos folgen.
Es ist dieses Modell. (Das mattblau metallic sieht in echt besser aus als auf den Fotos !)


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. August 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob das ein guter Preis ist...hab den auch immer nur als Komplettrad gesehen aber bei CNC gibt es den Avalanche 1.0 Rahmen grad fÃ¼r 169â¬ !

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/pro...=2363&osCsid=a396301e73984189c85ff5b1e8cf5623


----------



## gnss (28. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eurofan (29. August 2007)

Erste Bilder vom "Originalzustand" hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=132064&d=1188345383

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=132065&d=1188345383

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=132066&d=1188345383


Habe bereits eine Reba SL bestellt !

NB. Braucht jemand eine neuwertige Suntour XCM 100 mm in weiss ohne Cantisockel; Schaft 165 mm. Preisvorstellung: 40,- EUR + Versand


----------



## dennisklingbeil (1. September 2007)

Hi wo hast du denn das Bike genau bestellt mit dem mattblau??
Gefällt mir auch super gut!!!
Hier gibts auch eine http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/gt-avalanche-30/3919.html aber mit schwarzer Farbe


----------



## eurofan (2. September 2007)

Hier:

http://www.yatego.com/radsport-fied...tainbike?sid=07Y1188721749Y718166a0a168664035


----------



## berni1812 (2. September 2007)

Hallo,

nur zur Info:

Avalanche 3.0 hat einen deutlich schwereren Rahmen als 2.0 und 1.0.....!

Das 3.0 bekommt erst 2008 den gleichen Rahmen!


----------



## eurofan (2. September 2007)

Also ich bin zufrieden mit dem Gewicht. Vielleicht ist es dadurch ja auch robuster !


----------



## axxel (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi! Ich mische mich einfach mal mit meiner frage ein!

Seit wochen liegt bei uns im schrott ganz unten ein GT Avalanche (2 glaube ich) Das ding hat mech. Scheibenbremsen und ne merkwürdig bunte lackierung (Orange-rot-grün wenn ich mich nicht irre), mehr konnte ich nicht erkennen- da liegen noch mind 10 alte bikes und ein motoroller drauf. Meint ihr es lohnt sich das da raus zu holen und kann sich jemand vorstellen was das für eins ist? Ich kann nirgendswo im netz eines mit ähnlicher lackierung finden, müsste ja aber ein 2. sein wegen der bremsen (also wenn die nicht nachträglich angebaut sind, aber freiwillig tut das ja keiner)

gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2007)

Wo wir grad bei Avalanches sind, meins sieht momentan noch so aus:






Aber nächste Woche gehts weiter, dann werden Bremsen und Schaltung bestellt


----------



## meik.t (7. Dezember 2007)

hallo zusammen,ich besitze auch ein avalanche 3.0 habe mir jetzt eine rs judy sl dran,was haltet ihr von dieser gabel und welche schaltung würdet ihr mir empfehlen?will mein bike nämlich nach und nach aufrüsten


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Dezember 2007)

meik.t schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,ich besitze auch ein avalanche 3.0 habe mir jetzt eine rs judy sl dran,was haltet ihr von dieser gabel und welche schaltung würdet ihr mir empfehlen?will mein bike nämlich nach und nach aufrüsten



Welche Judy Sl hast du denn? An sich ist die Judy halt die 'Einsteigergabel' von Rock Shox (heute wird sie Dart genannt). Es gab aber durchaus auch Modelle mit Zug- und Druckstufen Einstellung und Federwegverstellung...

Ansonsten klingt mir eine Deore/LX oder XT Schaltung je nach Budget für tauglich.


----------



## kingmoe (7. Dezember 2007)

meik.t schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,ich besitze auch ein avalanche 3.0 habe mir jetzt eine rs judy sl dran,was haltet ihr von dieser gabel und welche schaltung würdet ihr mir empfehlen?will mein bike nämlich nach und nach aufrüsten



Was für ein Baujahr ist die Judy?
Ansonsten würde ich Teile erst austauschen, wenn sie kaputt sind. Warum das Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen?! Ab Deore aufwärts (LX, XT, XTR) funktioniert alles gut, es geht dann eher um Optik, Gewicht und Haltbarkeit der Teile - und Prestige ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Dezember 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Welche Judy Sl hast du denn? An sich ist die Judy halt die 'Einsteigergabel' von Rock Shox (heute wird sie Dart genannt). Es gab aber durchaus auch Modelle mit Zug- und Druckstufen Einstellung und Federwegverstellung...
> 
> Ansonsten klingt mir eine Deore/LX oder XT Schaltung je nach Budget für tauglich.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Die Judy SL war in 95/96 die *absolute High-End Gabel* von Rockshox.

Für heutige Maßstäbe ist sie sicher nicht mehr top. Da sind sicher ab der Tora aufwärts die heutigen Gabeln besser, wenn auch etwas schwerer.

Ich würde, wenn es denn tatsächlich eine 95/96er Judy SL ist und sie noch einigermaßen funktioniert, die Judy verkaufen (In der Bucht oder hier im Bikemarkt/Classik-Bike Bazar) zumal sie auch von der Einbauhöhe her nicht wirklich passt, und versuchen eine gut erhaltene RS Duke oder  RS Reba oder Marzocchi MX mit 80-100 mm Federweg zu bekommen.


----------



## meik.t (7. Dezember 2007)

was für ein bj.die rs hat kann ich leider nicht sagen ,ich weiß nur das der federweg verstellbar ist


----------



## meik.t (7. Dezember 2007)

jetzt weiß ich auch die genaue bezeichnung der federgabel rs judy sl u-turn von 2005


----------



## meik.t (11. Juli 2008)

was meint ihr soll ich mein avalanche 3.0 weiter aufrüsten oder doch lieber ein neues bike zulegen?bin eigentlich damit zu frieden.habe noch die standart bremsen dran die ich aber nicht so toll finde,welche für ca 200 euro würdet ihr mir empfelen?über antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## axxel (11. Juli 2008)

Bei Rose gibt es momentan reste von Magura Louise für 120eu das stück. Ansonsten wurde Tektro´s Auriga comp überall gelobt.
hier
http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...remse?osCsid=6df5b80862b815fa09858bd5c1ce5bc2
65eu das stück. Ich hab bei ebay martas für 240eu 2 stück geschossen, also bei ebay könnt man auch mal gucken.

Ich nagel in letzter zeit auch öfter mal mit dem Avalanche meiner Freundin rum. Ich finde es schön steif und Wendig, macht echt spass. Das Bike hab ich mit Resten bestückt (LX, XT, Manitou Slate, Julie´s), also nicht das Beste, reicht aber und funktioniert.


----------



## meik.t (11. Juli 2008)

danke für die info,werd mal nach schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (12. Juli 2008)

meik.t schrieb:


> was meint ihr soll ich mein avalanche 3.0 weiter aufrüsten oder doch lieber ein neues bike zulegen?bin eigentlich damit zu frieden.habe noch die standart bremsen dran die ich aber nicht so toll finde,welche für ca 200 euro würdet ihr mir empfelen?über antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen



Du kannst mal bei Nubuk-Bikes schauen. Für unter 200 verkaufen die: 2008er XT Discs als Set (für 180 Euro glaube) pder für 190Euro  Magura Louise (2007er) oder für 180 Euro Magura Louise (2006er) und das alles mit unterschiedlichen Scheiben - schau einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## meik.t (20. Juli 2008)

lohnt es sich überhaupt ,weiter auf zurüsten oder soll ich mir lieber gleich ein anderes bike zulegen?in einen anderen thread hatte ich gelesen das das avalanche eine nummer über baumarkträder ist,stimmt das daher meine frage ob es sich wirklich lohnt. mfg meik


----------



## meik.t (21. Juli 2008)

über eine antwort würde ich mich freuen mfg meik


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Juli 2008)

meik.t schrieb:


> lohnt es sich überhaupt ,weiter auf zurüsten oder soll ich mir lieber gleich ein anderes bike zulegen?in einen anderen thread hatte ich gelesen das das avalanche eine nummer über baumarkträder ist,stimmt das daher meine frage ob es sich wirklich lohnt. mfg meik



also das mit dem "eine nummer über baumarktrad" will ich mal überlesen!!!
denke das es sich lohnt das avalanche aufzurüsten. wenn du mal hier im forum so rum schaust, wirst du viele avalanche finden die mit guten teilen ausgestattet sind z.b. manni, stemmel usw.
ich selber habe mein 2006er avalanche 2.0 auch aufgerüstet und werde es noch weiter aufrüsten. so eine ewige baustelle halt
wenn du mit dem rahmen zufrieden bist, dann bist du gut ausgestattet und das mit dem "eine nummer über Baumarktrad" einfach vergessen!!!


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> also das mit dem "eine nummer über baumarktrad" will ich mal überlesen!!!



Da ging es um ein 3.0 für 300 inkl. Versand und wir können nur beten dass der damalige Fragesteller (joijoijoi) kein GT kauft und uns dann hier heimsucht.


----------



## meik.t (21. Juli 2008)

okay,ihr habt mich überzeugt werde das ava behalten und weiter aufrüsten.danke für eure schnellen antworten.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Da ging es um ein 3.0 für 300 inkl. Versand und wir können nur beten dass der damalige Fragesteller (joijoijoi) kein GT kauft und uns dann hier heimsucht.



kannst ja mal im forum suchen, warum ich so auf "baumarkt" reagiere!!!
vieleicht habe ich dich falsch verstanden , aber ich  denke das hier auch  gt fahrern die ein avalanche 3.0 gekauft haben, gerne geholfen wird!


----------



## meik.t (21. Juli 2008)

ich kannte gt aus meiner jugend und als ich dann 15 jahre kein fahrrad mehr gefahren bin  und es im laden sah ,dachte ich mir man kann es ja mal testen ob ich überhaupt bock hab zu fahren,mittlerweile macht es mir richtig spass mit dem gt durch die gegend zu düsen.


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> vieleicht habe ich dich falsch verstanden , aber ich  denke das hier auch  gt fahrern die ein avalanche 3.0 gekauft haben, gerne geholfen wird!



Das weiss ich, ich habe bisher auch kein böses Wort über das Aggressor gelesen, das ich meiner Frau gekauft habe. Im Gegenteil.

Ich spielte auf einen bestimmten Troll an.

In anderen Foren glänzt er übrigens durch sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Das weiss ich, ich habe bisher auch kein böses Wort über das Aggressor gelesen, das ich meiner Frau gekauft habe. Im Gegenteil.
> 
> Ich spielte auf einen bestimmten Troll an.
> 
> In anderen Foren glänzt er übrigens durch sowas.



Der ist ja lustig
da gebe ich dir bei dem troll recht


----------



## ckl-online (30. September 2008)

Hi,
ich interessiere mich für ein 2.0. Würde der 115 kilo aushalten?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Probleme. Weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung.  Und auch im "echten" Einsatz ( Harz, Rennen usw.) bis jetzt ohne irgendwelche Probleme, ich fahre den 2.0 von 2005, der hat bis jetzt ca. 5.000 Km gehalten.

Wenn Du ihn selbst aufbaust, achte eher auf "stabile" Anbauteile, keine Leichtbausachen. Vor allem die Laufräder und eine evtl. angedachte Federgabel müssen auch mit dem Gewicht zurechtkommen. Also Hände weg von SID, Skareb und ähnlichen! 

Und natürlich viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## ckl-online (1. Oktober 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ohne Probleme. Weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung.  Und auch im "echten" Einsatz ( Harz, Rennen usw.) bis jetzt ohne irgendwelche Probleme, ich fahre den 2.0 von 2005, der hat bis jetzt ca. 5.000 Km gehalten.
> 
> Wenn Du ihn selbst aufbaust, achte eher auf "stabile" Anbauteile, keine Leichtbausachen. Vor allem die Laufräder und eine evtl. angedachte Federgabel müssen auch mit dem Gewicht zurechtkommen. Also Hände weg von SID, Skareb und ähnlichen!
> 
> Und natürlich viel Spaß beim Aufbau




Hi,
die Teile würde ich von meinem alten Rad abbauen (Onyx-Nabe, Mavic 719 Felge, Avid SL V-Brake, Syntace Vorbau, XT und SRAM X9 Teile).
Benötige aber eine neue Gabel und eine andere Sattelstütze, glaube 27,2 mm (z.Zt. 31,6 mm). Was wäre denn da für die Gewichtsklasse sinnvoll?
Und sind 150-200 Euro für den Rahmen in Ordnung?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi Frank, Deine Teile eignen sich bestens. Ist der Rahmen neu? Dann geht der Preis in Ordnung. Bei CNC in HH gibt es auch noch einen 2007er (3.0) in M und schwarz fÃ¼r ca. â¬ 170,-

Als Gabel kann ich Dir die RS REBA mit 85 oder 100 mm empfehlen.

Ach ja, SattelstÃ¼tze sollte 27,2 mm sen.

GruÃ
Manni


----------



## ckl-online (1. Oktober 2008)

M ist glaube ich zu klein.
Benötige ein 50er Rahmenhöhe.

Der 2.0 ist gerade beim großen E in der Auktion.
Vielleicht bin ich ja der einzige der bietet, dann ist der für 150 mein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (1. Oktober 2008)

Falls das mit dem Angebot in der Bucht nicht klappt, meld Dich mal, ich weiss wo noch ein neuer, schwarzer 1.0 von 2005 oder 2006 ist.


----------



## ckl-online (1. Oktober 2008)

schwarz matt oder glänzend,auch für V-Brakes, welche Größe, welche Preisvorstellung
Eigentlich wäre mir ein Kauf nächsten Monat lieber, da wir diesen Monat noch in Urlaub fahren. Also wenn wir uns da einig werden....

Gruß


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ist kein Geheimnis, steht auch bei CNC gleich neben dem "M". Ist Mattschwarz.

Ist nicht auf der HP zu finden, ruf dort einfach mal an.

(Grüß schön von mir!)

Manni


----------



## ckl-online (1. Oktober 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ist kein Geheimnis, steht auch bei CNC gleich neben dem "M". Ist Mattschwarz.
> 
> Ist nicht auf der HP zu finden, ruf dort einfach mal an.
> 
> ...




Hi,
hat wohl nur noch Avalanche Rahmen in M da. Kann man nix machen.
Wenn aber jemand weiß, wo ich einen neuen oder gut gebrauchten Zaskar Rahmen in 20" günstig herbekomme, darf mir gerne Bescheid geben.

Gruß frank


----------



## sl3vin (25. September 2011)

Hi,

sorry das ich dieses thema wieder hoch hole. Ich möchte mir nun auch ein Avalanche kaufen. Hab da nun einige fragen:

- Direkt unterschiede von 1.0 2.0 3.0 

Es wurde ja schon in post #1 gefragt aber irgendwie nicht konkret beantwortet. Was ich rauslesen konnte ist, dass das 2.0 und 1.0 leichter ist. Aber um wieviel denn genau? Was gilt es noch zu beachten? Bin eigentlich ein Mountainbike "Einsteiger". Welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 26" 28"?

Ich bin 1,72 m groß und 85kg schwer. Was ich machen möchte? Erstmal mit meiner Frau ein wenig durch die Stadt fahren und später evtl "längere" strecken von ca 15km fahren. Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. September 2011)

Hallo,

das Avalanche gibt es nur in 26" (Reifengröße!), ist noch der Standart hier in Germany. Ich meine die Modelle unterscheiden sich nur in der Ausstattung, also 1.0 ist das Topmodel der Reihe, 3.0 das mit der günstigsten Ausstattung.
Falsch machen kannst Du hier eigentlich nichts, ist nur eine Entscheidung deines Geldbeutels.
Bedenke aber dabei das eine höherwertige Ausstattung länger hält.


----------



## Kruko (25. September 2011)

Wie Sassy schon sagte, es gibt nur Unterschiede in der Ausstattung. Der Rahmen ist immer gleich. Du benötigst ein Rad in der Größe M. Kauf Dir lieber das 1.0 und schau nicht unbedingt auf den Preis. Das Avalanche 3.0 ist einfach zu schlecht ausgestattet. Das 2.0 ist auch nicht geländetauglich. Bei beiden Modellen würdest Du die Teile zweimal zahlen müssen.


----------



## sl3vin (25. September 2011)

Ahso okay. Vielen dank. Immerhin weiß ich etwas mehr  lege viel wert auf Gewicht, Schaltung und die bremsen. Okay darauf legt wohl jeder wert aber ein gesundes Mittel würde mir natürlich reichen da die Ansprüche nicht sonderlich hoch sind. Würde denn das 26" zu meiner größe passen? Das 3.0 passt sehr gut in meine Preisklasse. Das 2.0 kostet ca 100 mehr wenn der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt ist für die "mehr Ausstattung" dann greife ich schon zum 2.0


----------



## Kruko (25. September 2011)

26 Zoll ist die Reifengröße. Das hat nichts mit der Rahmengröße zu tun. Dann leg die 100 Euro auch mehr hin. Du wirst Dich hinterher sonst ärgern.


----------



## sl3vin (25. September 2011)

Vielen vielen dank das mir geholfen wird. Also das Fahrrad benötige ich in der größe m. Die 100 lohnen sich, danke. Kannst du mir auch die ausstattungs Änderungen nennen? Diese Änderungen von 1.0 - 3.0 sind einfach nirgends zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. September 2011)

Details kann ich Dir jetzt auf die schnelle auch nicht nennen. Jedoch sind die Komponenten durchweg hochwertiger und somit auch leichter.


----------



## sl3vin (25. September 2011)

Leichter ist natürlich immer gut. Vielen dank für eure antworten. Ich denke das 2.0 reicht für mich. Klar wäre das topmodel 1.0 Hammer geil aber es ist wieder eine Ecke teurer. Vielleicht komme ich per Zufall gebraucht an ein 1.0


----------



## Kruko (25. September 2011)

Wo liegt denn Deine Schmerzgrenze vom Preis??

Hier mal ein paar Links für Ausstattung und Preise:

http://badbikes-online.de/shop/arti...01.0%20Wet-Race%20Mountain%20Bike%202011-001&

http://www.badbikes-online.de/shop/...02.0%20Wet-Race%20Mountain%20Bike%202011-001&

http://www.badbikes-online.de/shop/...3.0%20Disc-Race%20Mountain%20Bike%202011-007&


----------



## sl3vin (25. September 2011)

Wow das 2.0 ist wirklich sehr gÃ¼nstig auf deinem link. Vielen dank. Hatte es Ã¼ber idealo fÃ¼r 490 gefunden. Meine grenze wÃ¤re eigentlich 450â¬. Aber auf deinem link "wow". Kann man dem shop auch trauen?


----------



## Kruko (26. September 2011)

Der Laden ist zuverlässig. Ich selbst habe dort schon 2 Räder gekauft und ich kenne aucheinige andere User, die dort gekauft haben. Schau Dir jetzt noch mal den ersten link an. Dort wird das Avalanche 1.0 für 495 angeboten. Ist zwar 45 Euro über Deinen Limit, aber auf jeden Fall das Geld Wert. Du bekommst dort eine Federgabel von Rock Shox, die auch wirklich funktioniert. Außerdem ist eine Shimano Deore verbaut.

So und nun kann ich Dir nur empfehlen: Gehe in Dich und überleg es Dir genau.


----------



## sl3vin (26. September 2011)

Ok Danke. Hört sich super an. Ich denke das 1.0 wird es werden. Muss noch mit meiner Gattin das ausdiskutieren


----------



## Rahbari (7. Oktober 2011)

Und - ist es das 1.0 geworden (hoffentlich)?

Viel Spaß damit! Und nächstes Jahr holst Du Dir nen schönes Classic Avalanche! Oder gleich nen Zaskar...


----------

